

Parrot's AR Drone 2 - desaiguddu
http://www.tuaw.com/2012/01/10/parrot-ar-drone-2-0-announced-features-720p-video/
Are there any substitutes of this?
======
nodata
".. I would fly only the iOS-controlled AR.Drone 2.0 because it is that
awesome."

But the article doesn't go on to say _why_ the Parrot 2 is better than the
Parrot 1.

